# Mobil1 0w40 reviews at Amazon



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I have used b4 this oil, but changed to Liqui Moly until now, that I will change the oil..

The thing is where I live LM 5 liters jug costs roughly 155 dollars, and Mobil 1 is 130 dollars, plus the oil filter wich is another 20 dollars,

oil changes are expensive over here. (southamerica).

At first I said ok is my ride I will spend 30 more dollars, but with the oil consumption and asuming I will be buying an extra quart 

every 1500 miles, I decided to go with Mobil 1, but the thig is I really like LM products. So I found the Amazon reviews of Mobil 1 

and every owner of an euro car uses this with great results, ok there is no UOA or VOA, they are no experts, but there are more 

reviews than no-where on the internet about this particular oil ! 

BWM's, Mercedes, Porshes, VW's, Audis, Seat, etc ... every owner gives a 5 stars reviews of this oil. So in conclusion I will

go this route, and I think is not a bad oil at all... one question, is this a high ash oil right? its not suitable for particles filters diesel cars.


----------

